# You are all probably narcissistic. Relax.



## Deleted member 2607 (May 27, 2021)

The amount of self loathing and geo centrism it takes to be a serious member of this site is very high.

I think I have discovered that I can not be truly happy and accepting of myself, looks or otherwise, unless I feel like I contribute to the well being of others.

Everyone should be trying to serve others in some way, like Vargas said. We should strive to make a stranger laugh, we should leap at the opportunity to hold a door or do a favor, without expectation of anything in return.

The more you stare and frown at the mirror, the more you fixate on the unfairness of it all, the more you selfishly claw for power and control and attention, the more unhappy you will eventually be.



I'm not saying give up looksmaxx. I'm saying stop obsessing. Learn to smile, learn to give thanks for what you have instead of prodding for things you don't. Learn to be content WHILE self improving, not as a result of it. 


Sincerely, a guy who has found happiness


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (May 27, 2021)

Legit.


----------



## mortis (May 27, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Everyone should be trying to serve others in some way


i can see you are a cuck who likes getting pegged in nature you either kill or get killed, in modern human beings society you either rule or become a loser slave.


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 27, 2021)

reddits me


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (May 27, 2021)

mortis said:


> i can see you are a cuck who likes getting pegged in nature you either kill or get killed, in modern human beings society you either rule or become a loser slave slave.


Go outside dude


----------



## Growth Plate (May 27, 2021)

I struggle to care about other people. That's why I never made a looksmaxxing guide. Not like I need to anyway, there's so much looksmaxxing already on here. Guides, even in best of the best, should be taken with a grain of salt though.


----------



## .👽. (May 27, 2021)

Yooo @Dmitri Concept u alive?


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (May 27, 2021)

Everyone is narcissistic nowadays. If you upload multiple pictures of yourself on social media you are narcissistic


----------



## Growth Plate (May 27, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> Everyone is narcissistic nowadays. If you upload multiple pictures of yourself on social media you are narcissistic


Validation chasing monkeys.


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (May 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Yooo @Dmitri Concept u alive?


Yea man. Just been busy.


----------



## mortis (May 27, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Go outside dude


explain


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (May 27, 2021)

mortis said:


> explain


Take off the autism sunglasses and breath in the fresh air. Not every living moment is a nightmare, most people are inherently nice if you are.


----------



## Chinacurry (May 27, 2021)

It's not easy to do that when every time you walk out of your house you are reminded that foids see you as garbage or at best a soft easy option to LTR rather than Chad.

And it gets further compounded by the ridiculousness of it when u realise you are in this position mainly through no fault of your own, as well as the fact that the decisions you took are those that may even have made you higher value than Chad pre 2016, or pre 1997 in western Europe. 

Do you really think in the 80s or 90s girls would rather hook up with a PT or Builder or English teacher or tiktokker rather than Elon Musk??? 

Well that's the world now so sure u can control the 'narcisssim' as you call it when you stay in your room and stay off social media and shit, but leave your house and there is no escaping it bhai


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (May 27, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> It's not easy to do that when every time you walk out of your house you are reminded that foids see you as garbage or at best a soft easy option to LTR rather than Chad.
> 
> And it gets further compounded by the ridiculousness of it when u realise you are in this position mainly through no fault of your own, as well as the fact that the decisions you took are those that may even have made you higher value than Chad pre 2016, or pre 1997 in western Europe.
> 
> ...


Stop obsessing over women. Relax.

They will even like you better when you stop.

I know it's hard, but try your best to focus on self improvement and helping your community, family, and friends.

I promise you if you start focusing on ways you can make other people happy your own self centered problems with women will seem inconsequential.



Let's face it, most of us arent models, and never will be. Best we can do is improve and play to our strengths. Don't put pussy on a pedestal.


----------



## Madhate (May 27, 2021)

Knight said:


> I struggle to care about other people. That's why I never made a looksmaxxing guide. Not like I need to anyway, there's so much looksmaxxing already on here. Guides, even in best of the best, should be taken with a grain of salt though.


JoinedJan 10, 2021


----------



## Madhate (May 27, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Stop obsessing over women. Relax.
> 
> They will even like you better when you stop.
> 
> ...


they need to get through the "it's all looks" phase and the "red pill" phase to realise the real truth which is actually a combination of all pills. It's pointless to try to make them believe something when they will just dismiss it as "bluepill cope"


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (May 27, 2021)

Madhate said:


> they need to get through the "it's all looks" phase and the "red pill" phase to realise the real truth which is actually a combination of all pills. It's pointless to try to make them believe something when they will just dismiss it as "bluepill cope"


Well, my desire is that my words will ring out to someone. Maybe get some gears turning atleast.


----------



## LocalDanger (May 27, 2021)

Main problem is that when I see hot girl it hurts too much. But it doesn't happen often because I don't like most girls but when it does it's brutal.I can't concentrate on anything else. Everything feels like cope that doesn't work. Nothing makes me feel better when hot prime girl is near me


----------



## Dylan (May 27, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Go outside dude


Hold the door open for me while i do!


----------



## Chinacurry (May 27, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Stop obsessing over women. Relax.
> 
> They will even like you better when you stop.
> 
> ...


Yeah totally agree with you Bhai, and I defo don't put women on a pedestal, I know 99% of foids think they're too good for me, so I don't even bother.

Only point I was making is trying to get your brain to have this false construct to help your mental well-being is very hard


----------



## Lars (May 27, 2021)

true atleast i dropped my ego alot when i buzzed my head , having a big ego makes you lazy asfuck


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (May 27, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Yeah totally agree with you Bhai, and I defo don't put women on a pedestal, I know 99% of foids think they're too good for me, so I don't even bother.
> 
> Only point I was making is trying to get your brain to have this false construct to help your mental well-being is very hard


It's not "false," it's simply a different way of focus. You can maintain all your current beliefs and still change the way you think.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (May 27, 2021)

I consider it more self love than narcissism.


----------



## PYT (May 27, 2021)

Knight said:


> I struggle to care about other people.


 okay, that is badass


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (May 27, 2021)

Geo centrism


----------



## Vermilioncore (May 27, 2021)

I’m the opposite. I think I’m the ugliest person to live and I want people to step all over me and abuse me


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (May 27, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Geo centrism


These fellas really believe they are the center of the whole big bad universe


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (May 27, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Sincerely, a guy who has found happiness


how? what happened?


----------



## randomuser2407 (May 27, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Stop obsessing over women. Relax.
> 
> *They will even like you better when you stop.*
> 
> ...


That's blue pilled bullshit.

They can't read your mind. Looks do matter, and action does too.

Being good looking means nothing if you're too afraid to talk to women.

And those who focus only on women who are out of their league in looks will always get rejected and then they will think that they are ugly when in reality, they are just aiming too high.

I figured this out myself through my own experiences. Since I did my jaw surgery, I get checked out by attractive women but in the past, I was only well liked (in looks) by the uglier and fatter girls that I met, and they were the best that I could hope to get for the most part.

Since I rarely talked to women in public, I never got laid, but even before my jaw surgery, I had great potential with the fatties and the below average looking asians, but back then my standards were so high that I only wanted the women who were 8/10 (by my own standards), now they like me, so getting average looking women should be really easy.

The way I see it, the less you focus on women, the more time you waste because this period of being able to easily attract young women ends when you reach a certain age (35-40, depending on the man), and then hookups become too difficult by that point. So it's best to take full advantage of your youthful looks as early as possible.

The only reason why I am not doing this right now is because I can't, because the pandemic is still going on, but in early or mid August, everyone will finally stop wearing masks in public where I live, so I will finally what I want. At as early as June 14, bars will reopen so I may find some success there.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 27, 2021)

I'm a proud Narcissist


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 27, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> That's blue pilled bullshit.
> 
> They can't read your mind. Looks do matter, and action does too.
> 
> ...


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (May 27, 2021)

Madhate said:


> they need to get through the "it's all looks" phase and the "red pill" phase to realise the real truth which is actually a combination of all pills. It's pointless to try to make them believe something when they will just dismiss it as "bluepill cope"



The truth is more painful than the blackpill. With the blackpill, at least you can acknowledge that it's over and LDAR. The truth is you need literally everything: personality, looks, money and status. If you're average looking you need to be uber-NT, earn 6 figures and have plenty of clout.


----------



## randomuser2407 (May 27, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> The truth is more painful than the blackpill. With the blackpill, at least you can acknowledge that it's over and LDAR. The truth is you need literally everything: personality, looks, money and status. If you're average looking you need to be uber-NT, earn 6 figures and have plenty of clout.


Personality is already a given, the main problem that most guys have is that they can't show their true personality to women because they are too shy, because they lack experience with women.

And since you need experience to do very well with women, the solution is to lower your standards to gain experience, to then raise your standards and have sex with really good looking women.

But of course, all that can only be possible if you're good looking enough, which is why it's important to become at least above average in looks. Then you can start cold approaching. If your success rate is bad, it's because you are approaching women who are out of your league. Uglier women are much easier. I know this from personal experience.


----------



## randomuser2407 (May 27, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> View attachment 1152734


All I said is that looks do matter unlike what the moron that I was replying to was claiming (@Dmitri Concept )

But action matters too, so you need to both be good looking and approach women that are within your looks level or lower and then you will get laid.

So, it's not about your mindset or your self esteem, it's really just about those 2 things and how much experience you have with women. The more experienced you are, the more comfortable you will be around women. Then, you can raise your standards a bit if you want.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (May 27, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> All I said is that looks do matter unlike what the moron that I was replying to was claiming (@Dmitri Concept )
> 
> But action matters too, so you need to both be good looking and approach women that are within your looks level or lower and then you will get laid.
> 
> So, it's not about your mindset or your self esteem, it's really just about those 2 things and how much experience you have with women. The more experienced you are, the more comfortable you will be around women. Then, you can raise your standards a bit if you want.



The redpill mindset of numbers theory is very legit. There was a 5'4 fat Indian guy on r/incelswithouthate and it took him 864 approaches (he counted them all) to get laid once. This guy also had 200k income annually as an investment banker.


----------



## randomuser2407 (May 27, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> The redpill mindset of numbers theory is very legit. There was a 5'4 fat Indian guy on r/incelswithouthate and it took him 864 approaches (he counted them all) to get laid once. This guy also had 200k income annually as an investment banker.


He would have had more success if he focused on losing weight and approaching uglier women.

Guys think that you need hundreds of approaches to get 1 lay if you're below average in looks, when in reality you just need lower standards and looksmaxxing at the same time.

The thing about the redpill mindset of numbers is that, when looks are taken into account, the odds vary based on not only the number of approaches but also the looks gap between the woman and the man who approaches her, if the man is much better looking than her, he is so much more likely to succeed, and it makes sense when you think about it.

I have a whole thread dedicated to this exact subject here: https://looksmax.org/threads/cold-a...-with-hotter-women-looks-still-matter.353309/


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (May 27, 2021)

Everyone out here hyper fixating on women when empires are being made by less distracted men


----------



## one job away (May 29, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> The amount of self loathing and geo centrism it takes to be a serious member of this site is very high.
> 
> I think I have discovered that I can not be truly happy and accepting of myself, looks or otherwise, unless I feel like I contribute to the well being of others.
> 
> ...


Yeah you are right I'm a narcissist... but I'm also aware of my flaws AND blackpilled. Not the most healthy combo. But yeah I should ennjoy the road I'm on. Would also safe me a ton of hair and less cortisol


----------



## bernanddrago (May 29, 2021)

Life is just about mogging or getting mogged.


----------



## randomuser2407 (May 29, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Everyone out here hyper fixating on women when empires are being made by less distracted men


Yes you are right, most guys here focus too much on women but still, becoming good looking enough to succeed in dating is an important part of life.


----------



## weallburninhell (May 29, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> true atleast i dropped my ego alot when i buzzed my head , having a big ego makes you lazy asfuck


having big ego makes you do everything pleasurable


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jun 3, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> true atleast i dropped my ego alot when i buzzed my head , having a big ego makes you lazy asfuck


I think I need to do the same or something
Idk why my ego is so big my worth is almost nothing tbh


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 3, 2021)

I don’t


----------



## Chowdog (Jun 3, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> The amount of self loathing and geo centrism it takes to be a serious member of this site is very high.
> 
> I think I have discovered that I can not be truly happy and accepting of myself, looks or otherwise, unless I feel like I contribute to the well being of others.
> 
> ...


I can definitely agree with OP, some of you are completely glued to this forum, go get some sunlight since all you do is rot on threads.


----------



## Lars (Jun 3, 2021)

sorrowfulsad said:


> I think I need to do the same or something
> Idk why my ego is so big my worth is almost nothing tbh


my ego was also sky high when i looked like this



thats why i didnt lose weight


----------



## Chowdog (Jun 3, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> my ego was also sky high when i looked like this
> View attachment 1163151
> thats why i didnt lose weight


Atleast now you know how delusional you were


----------



## Julius (Jun 3, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> These fellas really believe they are the center of the whole big bad universe


I think the word you are looking for is egocentrism boyo


----------



## Lars (Jun 3, 2021)

Chowdog said:


> Atleast now you know how delusional you were


yeah indeed ego makes you delusional asfuck this is a good place to know your flaws and work on it this site improved my personality


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 3, 2021)

No altruism without a gf suck my cock op


----------



## Chowdog (Jun 3, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> yeah indeed ego makes you delusional asfuck this is a good place to know your flaws and work on it this site improved my personality


The acceptance of flaws is the only way to improve my dud


----------



## Lars (Jun 3, 2021)

Chowdog said:


> The acceptance of flaws is the only way to improve my dud


indeed my friend


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Jun 6, 2021)

Julius said:


> I think the word you are looking for is egocentrism boyo


No the word choice was deliberate. These people are seriously acting like they are the center suffering force in the universe, they lack any sort of healthy perspective. 

I know because I was the same way when I first joined the forum.


----------



## thecel (Jun 6, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Sincerely, a guy who has found happiness



Keep coping with your “happiness.”

Your happiness ain’t shit.









THE DREAM LIFE (SPIGGACHAD PILL)


My aspiration is to be hypersocial, hypersexual, and hypermasculine. My dream: to spend my days fornicating and dominating, having sex on first dates and flexing after lifting heavy weights, shoving my penis into women's pussies and shoving my fists into men's faces, banging whores by day and...




looksmax.org





Ultra-extreme Spiggachad lifestyle or death.


----------



## chadison (Jun 6, 2021)

agree. Going through the pill journey as well the last 5 years of my life, I can agree with your assessment. Taking the various pills is a fast track to either self enlightenment, or severe narcissism and egocentrism. I'm sad to inform you though that you're likely talking to a group of people who don't have ears for your message.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> agree. Going through the pill journey as well the last 5 years of my life, I can agree with your assessment. Taking the various pills is a fast track to either self enlightenment, or severe narcissism and egocentrism. I'm sad to inform you though that you're likely talking to a group of people who don't have ears for your message.


Where's the enlightenment in knowing that nobody is going to accept you romantically because of the way the bones in your FACE are arranged?


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jun 6, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> *You are probably narcissistic*​


Yes


----------



## chadison (Jun 6, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Where's the enlightenment in knowing that nobody is going to accept you romantically because of the way the bones in your FACE are arranged?


I don't know. But I do know that I don't understand why the creator (God) intended creation to suffer, as it does. You could have been a POW in an Axis WWII camp, or something else much worse than ugly. I also know true happiness is not created externally


----------



## LocalDanger (Jun 9, 2021)

thecel said:


> Keep coping with your “happiness.”
> 
> Your happiness ain’t shit.
> 
> ...


What your opinion on this thread since you made sex is everything thread ?


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 9, 2021)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Everyone out here hyper fixating on women when empires are being made by less distracted men


Those men created those empires so they could get more pussy.


----------

